# IBM server and FreeBSD



## ap83 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear community,

I would be grateful if you could help me with the following question:  

Has anybody tried to install FreeBSD on server with the same or similar configuration?

Ð¡ÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€ IBM  x3620 M3, Xeon 4C 2x E5620 80w 2.40GHz, 32GB RAMM, HS SAS/ SATA M5015/512BBWC, 2xExpress 250GB 7.2K HS SATA HDD, 4xIBM 2TB 7200 NL SATA 3.5in HS HDD

Will FreeBSD be working properly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2011)

Recently i tried to boot FreeBSD on several configuration, you can look to dmesgs here: http://people.freebsd.org/~ae/ibm/


----------

